# Final Space



## Narkalui (Apr 16, 2019)

I've just finished this series and I really liked it. It's a classic narrative: hodge podge band of reprobates, outlaws, losers and outsiders gang together to bring down a "Dark Lord" who's trying to destroy the universe. With gags. Pretty good ones too.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

I really liked it. Not often do we get a western animation of this quality so was a real treat to watch. The humour was perfect for the show and glad they made it a serialised story -- most western animation is episodic.


----------



## Narkalui (May 5, 2019)

It's a classic sci-fi fantasy save-the-universe-from-the-evil-dark-lord adventure, with gags. And good gags too, it worked! I'm glad it's not just me...


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 18, 2019)

Just noticed that season 2 of this is coming out next week

That ending for season 1... can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Luiglin (Jun 18, 2019)

Great cartoon and currently only bettered by Rick & Morty.


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 19, 2019)

And then we'll have a good couple of years to wait for series 3


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 25, 2019)

So it's back! Just watched the first episode of the second season, and it was fantastic. Was laughing within the first couple mins.



Spoiler: Episode 2.1



Gary is "just crap" ... well we all knew that.

So many pop culture references, especially that Dragon Ball Z reference. Fuu... sion... Ha!

Poor HUE. Got some rivalry going on there. AVA patronizing him.

A new quest that should have them exploring the wider galaxy. Not the most original set up for a story but gives them purpose. Can't wait to see what shenanigans they get up to while searching for the keys.

Future Quinn on board to fill in the spot here present self left behind. Nightfall is pretty bad ass.

Clarence's henchmen look like they are going to be entertaining, although Ash looks like she is going to be too overpowered and used as a deus ex machina device.

So there is a bigger bad guy out there than the emperor, who was just this being's puppet in the end. Invictus...


----------

